# First Timer in the Grass



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

saved by the camera phone [smiley=headbang.gif] nice work on the fish


----------



## Gator_Bob (Jun 26, 2007)

Great report Woody!


----------



## skinnywatercharter (Apr 20, 2009)

well done. those are some pretty reds. I always say...... i would rather catch 1 in the grass than 10 in open water.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

:'( so jealous... That sounds like an awesome trip, good work fellas.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Wow! That's awesome! I really want to throw my NMZ on the grass and fish for reds.

Sounds like alots of fun!


----------



## love2flyfish (Feb 25, 2007)

Man, all I can say is what a blast! Thanks for posting and the "atta boy's" on the casting Woody, your not a bad caster yourself! After all that, I found my camera in the truck. :'(

The grass fishing is extremely similar to flyfishing for Carp back in Colorado.


----------

